# gem fixed position model 333



## oughtsix (Jul 15, 2014)

Inherited this thing,  I can see it is an indicator,  but since I  am still a "budding"  machinist,  so I don't know how to use it.  Or if I need it all. Any one know where I can get instructions  or what specifically it is used for.

 Thanks,  

-06


----------



## drs23 (Jul 15, 2014)

Standing by for someone with more knowledge than me. I wanna know too!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 16, 2014)

It appears that it will work like any other standard DTI if you can find a replaceable tip for it.  I found one on the 'bay where you can see how the tip is set up - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GEM-MOD-333-...rg=20140620075055&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=331235873388

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## oughtsix (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks ScrapMetal,      I didn't realize it was missing the tip.  I could have figured it out if it had been complete.  I was trying to figure out how you would place  the black blade part on or in  your work.  Good to know I'm not a complete idiot..... I WAS missing parts !!

-06


----------

